# ASP.Net möglich?



## AndréS (6. Jan. 2008)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mal wissen, ob es möglich ist, auch ein Webspace platz einzurichten, bei dem ASP.net auch funktioniert. Wenn ja, wie geht das? Wenn nein, muss ich dann irgendwas installieren auf meinen Linux server, damit das generell läuft?

Vielen Dank

AndréS


----------



## Till (7. Jan. 2008)

Generell sollte das möglich sein, wenn Du die Konfiguration für asp.net z.B. über das apache direktiven Feld der webseite eingibst. Du musst aber erstmal asp.net installieren und manuell konfigurieren.


----------



## planet_fox (10. Jan. 2008)

ASP unter linux ? kenn da nur mono oder wie geht das sonst .


----------



## Till (10. Jan. 2008)

Ja genau, ich meinte Mono. Es gibt aber auch eine Implementierung für das alte asp, die ist glaube ich in perl geschrieben. Ich denke aber nicht, dass das noch jemand nutzt.


----------



## AndréS (28. Jan. 2008)

Hallo,

danke dir Till. Und entschuldigung das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Aber ich bin im Streß mit meinem Abi und bin am umziehen. :-( 

Aber mir fiel das ein, dass ich das ja mal fragte.

Wo finde ich das Mono und wie installiere ich das? Gibt es da Anleitungen oder ähnliches. Bin da ja doch ehr unerfahren mit. 

Wäre dankbar über Infos.


André


----------



## planet_fox (28. Jan. 2008)

frag mal google, ich hab jetz nur das gefunden 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Install_Mono


----------

